# Something's wrong with the foot!!



## Kokos (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi!
My 1 ½ year old budgie Kokos hurt himself in his cage recently and got an abscess (what I think) so we went to the vet who punctured it. She didn't give us any antibiotica though, only pain meds, so a week later my bud was starting to look really bad so we returned. This time the vet admitted she might've missed 'something' and gave us antibiotics. His injury was on his left wing, and even though the antibiotics seem to do their thing with the wing right now (he's on day 4 on antibiotics), he's very stiff and disorientated in his left foot. I'm fearing the infection had the time to spread to the foot. So while he's eating a lot, tries to preen and sleeps well atm, he's got some major trouble moving around without losing his balance.
It's like he's not really in control of the foot and can't really lift it normally. It doesn't seem painful (but he's on pain meds though), but when he does grab something he seems to really clench his little foot around it, as if he's like, "okay now I've gotta hold on hard to this". But sometimes, he won't even notice his little foot starting to glide off of the branch he's standing on.

I really hope this will be cured by the antibiotics but I'm very unsure and scared.
I've hung a soft cloth right under his branches so that if he falls down (has happened 1-2 times a day for a few days before today) he'll land softly. It's been very effective.

Do you guys have any advice on how to proceed? Like, something I could add to the water (which I'm force feeding him atm) that will help him regain his foot skills?
It's only the one foot related to the infected wing.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Kokos is having mobility problems. 

Does the affected foot look swollen to you, do you notice any bruising or change of colour when comparing to his good foot?
If Kokos is tame, you can try to make him perch onto your hand/finger so that you are better able to see if there is a difference in temperature coming from both feet.

You did well in cushioning the cage, keeping Kokos warm will also be helpful, you can cover the cage on 3 sides if you haven't done this already. 
At this point it would be important to find out the cause for this lack of mobility on the foot and to inform your avian vet of this change. 
If you have a follow-up appointment scheduled, due to the latest developments, it would be good to anticipate the appointment with the avian vet. 
If the infection is indeed spreading then he needs to be seen as soon as possible.

I'm wishing your Kokos a steady and full recovery.


----------



## Kokos (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi!
There's no swelling, no change in colour or bruising. Both his feet are a little warm, the kind of warm a healthy budgies feet get when he's all puffed up and comfortable.
I have a heat lamp near the cage, so my baby's in a constant 32 celcius degrees.
I was planning on making another vet appointment when the 10 days of antibiotics course is done. His foot was the same way the last time at the vet (this monday) and she just recommended we'd try the antibiotics.

Even if it is the fault of the infection, the antibiotics would take care of it, right?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd suggest you try soaking his foot in room temperature Chamomile Tea. This should be done at least a couple of times a day.
The Chamomile has anti-inflammatory properties which may help promote healing. 
You can also give him some of the tea to drink as it has a calming and soothing effect.

If you are holding your budgie and put your finger against his foot for him to grasp is he able to do so? 
I believe very gentle physical therapy may be helpful as long as it doesn't bother the abscessed area.

If the problem with his foot is from a bacterial infection then antibiotics will help it to heal.*


----------



## Kokos (Jul 8, 2015)

That's great advice. I have a further question. I realized his tail has been gently bobbing when he breathes since a few days back. My guess is a raspatory infection. I need you to be honest with me now.

Will the antibiotics be able to cure even that?

I forgot to tell - no, he's having trouble grasping it. If he, by any chance, manages to get a grip he makes it hard. But it's very hard for him to grip my finger, even if I push it against his foot.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*May I ask if you are seeing an Avian Vet with Kokos or a regular vet?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340314-why-seeing-avian-vet-so-important.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

It sounds as if there may be more going on with Kokos' foot than simply an infected abscess. However, we have no way of diagnosing his problems and any information we might provide is, at best, simply speculation.

Just like with people, antibiotics will take care of certain types of bacterial illnesses. Sometimes more than one antibiotic has to be tried in order to find the one that will work. Viral and fungal infections are treated differently.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/104375-antibiotics-arent-always-answer.html

If you are not confident in the vet that is treating Kokos, then I would suggest you find a different (hopefully Avian Vet or at minimum an Exotic Pets Vet) to check his condition(s) and give you a second opinion.

Sending lots of healing energy and prayers for your little fellow.
Please keep us updated on his condition. :hug:

Best wishes!*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear KoKos is sick.
Hopefully he'll be better soon. 
Sending prayers and Get Well blessing


----------



## Kokos (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks guys! I took him to a specialist avian vet  We''re gonna try this medication and revisit the vet after it's done for a check-up.
Have any of you used Probiotics after antibiotics for your birds? In that case, during or after? in water or food? I live in Sweden so I've never even heard of probiotics before I started googleing it :S


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
I'm glad you are seeing an Avian Vet Specialist with Kokos. 
I hope the medication you have currently works well for him.
I would suggest calling the vet and inquiring about Kokos' lack of grip in his foot. 
There may be an underlying issue and she should be made aware of the situation.

Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother) acts as a natural probiotic.

If you want to use a supplement in addition to ACV, I use
the following:

Avi Bios
AviBios Probiotics

Flourish
Flourish

Soluvite D (a supplement for birds that don't get enough natural sunlight)
Soluvite D*


----------

